# The Rest of my ADORABLE Family....



## lori12386 (Oct 7, 2012)

I though i would introduce everyone else!
FURRIES:


Leroy is an 8yo Shar Pei/Lab-rescue
Rusty is a 3yo Cocker Spaniel- rescue
Tigger is a 14yo DMH tabby-rescue
Merlin is a 3yo DSH-rescue
Morgon is a 2yo DLH- rescue
WATER LOVERS:
View attachment 30093

Cinnamon- Female River Cooter, indoor
Godzilla- Female Map turtle,indoor 
Thing 1&2- Yellow Bellies, indoor
View attachment 30094

View attachment 30095

Mcgyver- male red ear, outdoor
Dexter- Male painted, outdoor
Dora- Female unsure, outdoor
Diego- male unsure, outdoor
New guy- red ear, outdoor
New girl- red ear, outdoor

Here are some pictures of everyone! The turtles pics are seperated by indoor and outdoor.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 7, 2012)

Love your family...I really love your outdoor inclosure. Looks like you put some time in it...great job...


----------



## wellington (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice family you have there.


----------



## lori12386 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks. We are still working on it. We just removed two smaller ponds and put the big one in. Just need to get more river rock and such.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 7, 2012)

very cool!


----------

